# how to sign in to Microsoft Office Communicator



## loolyn (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi.

I want to use Microsoft Office Communicator. I've installed it, but don't know with what sign-in address can I sign in.

Please help,
Thanks


----------



## spongmonkey (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

Office Communicator is something that is generally run on a corporate network to allow people to IM each other within an organization. You IT team must have installed some things in the background and enabled your domain account for it to work. I don't know of it being used anywhere other than a corporate environment.

If it's all setup and you should be able to use it, you should be able to use your corporate email address and domain password


----------



## suzzan (Nov 4, 2009)

at the time of first installed ,it might be possible that u r not able to sign in If you receive an error message while trying to sign in, you may want to consider the following troubleshooting steps 

Verify your sign-in address, user name, and password. 
Check advanced account settings, if appropriate. 
View the Windows event log for detailed information about the error, and then provide that information to your administrator or technical support department

if it doesn't work contact to your system adminstrator





suzzan


----------

